# Renzo Bossi fans clubbbb ...



## Sterminator (21 Dicembre 2010)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/IO-ODIO-RENZO-BOSSI/107917485919492?v=wall


----------



## Mari' (21 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/IO-ODIO-RENZO-BOSSI/107917485919492?v=wall


Stermi'  fanculo :mrgreen: pensavo altro:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (21 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Stermi'  fanculo :mrgreen: pensavo altro:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


cioe'?:mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (21 Dicembre 2010)

Qualcosa di stuzzicante


----------



## contepinceton (21 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Qualcosa di stuzzicante


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6b5Is8dnPIA&feature=related

Pensa a quanto veloci siamo noi con i piedi eheheheehhe...


----------



## Mari' (21 Dicembre 2010)

:risata::risata::risata:​


----------



## contepinceton (21 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> :risata::risata::risata:​


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OlNr6KI2QrU&feature=related


----------



## Mari' (22 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/IO-ODIO-RENZO-BOSSI/107917485919492?v=wall



*L'altro figlio di Bossi:*​ 

*sotto i riflettori: Riccardo, il primogenito del Senatur, racconta *

* «Papà Umberto? È un Supereroe»*

*«L’ho abbracciato per la prima volta dopo che aveva avuto l’ictus. Almeno è servito a qualcosa»*

  sotto i riflettori: Riccardo, il primogenito del Senatur, racconta 
  «Papà Umberto? È un Supereroe»
 «L’ho abbracciato per la prima volta dopo che aveva avuto l’ictus. Almeno è servito a qualcosa»

*




*

Riccardo Bossi, 30 anni, è pilota di rally. 
 (foto di Andrea Bernasconi per “A”)  



*La vita è un rally. Ma corri da solo*. Non hai il navigatore. Così, quando arriva un tornante, vai a sbattere ». Riccardo Bossi, il figlio che il leader della Lega ha avuto dalla prima moglie Gigliola Guidali, fa il pilota e la curva a gomito l’ha incontrata in una piovosa mattina del marzo 2004. «Mi hanno avvertito che papà stava male e sono corso in ospedale. Appena arrivato, il primario mi ha messo la mano sulla spalla e mi ha detto: “Non credo che ce la farà”. Io mi sono sentito disperato. Dovevamo dirci ancora tutto, non avevamo mai avuto né il tempo né il coraggio. All’improvviso mi sono reso conto che forse quel tempo non ci sarebbe mai stato. Papà ha sempre vissuto con l’acceleratore a tavoletta. Io so che chi fa così rischia. Però per me era un supereroe, era immortale». Per lui il senatur è un mito, e la sua assenza un tormento da nascondere con pudore. Riccardo si è mostrato subito disponibile a fissare un appuntamento, ma poi, una volta faccia a faccia, ha cercato di evitare ogni risposta che contenesse un’affermazione netta, una posizione meno che ortodossa, una debolezza. È un tipo da pacca sulla spalla, immediatamente simpatico: ha la stretta di mano forte, un aspetto un po’ minaccioso, i (tanti) tatuaggi che è consuetudine vedere negli spogliatoi di ogni palestra. Ma quando in via Bellerio, nella storica sede milanese della Lega, ci sediamo uno di fronte all’altro e parte il registratore, la chiacchierata diventa un match, e il tavolone che ci divide il campo di gioco. Arbitro di gara, Umberto Bossi, anche questa volta assente, ma sempre capace di far sentire a Riccardo il sibilo del fischietto.

                      Il piccolo Bossi
             ​ 
* Tempo fa lei ha dichiarato che Umberto è un nonno molto distratto. Sua figlia Lavinia lo ha visto di rado. *

«Io non ho mai detto nulla di simile. Saranno state piuttosto parole di mia moglie. Noi ci vediamo spesso ed è affettuoso con mia figlia. Anzi oggi è il terzo compleanno di Lavinia. Le ho comprato una biciclettina di Hello Kitty, ma quei maledetti del negozio me l’hanno data smontata e ci vuole una laurea per montarla».

*E lei una laurea non ce l’ha. *

«No, però sono iscritto a economia. Mi manca qualche esame. A dire la verità me ne mancano più di dieci»

*Non si disperi. La maturità di suo fratello Renzo è diventata un caso nazionale. L’ha data quattro volte.*

«Io ho fatto ragioneria e ho finito in cinque anni, senza mai essere sotto i riflettori bocciato o rimandato».

* Quando è stato assistente di Speroni a Bruxelles ci sono state molte polemiche. Hanno scritto che era nepotismo.*

«Hanno voluto attaccare la Lega. È assurdo che mi venga vietata ogni esperienza solo perché ho un cognome importante. E poi quando è scoppiato il caso sono tornato a casa». Nel dirlo Riccardo Bossi serra le braccia conserte e si allontana da me: se la seggiola non venisse bloccata dal muro chissà quando si fermerebbe. Non ci vuole il Tim Roth di Lie to me per capire che è stato fischiato il primo fallo. Avanti con un’altra domanda.

* Suo fratello Renzo, “la trota”, nonostante le polemiche non ha dovuto lasciare il suo impiego all’Expo di Milano.*

«È mio padre che decide chi deve andare nei posti e perché. Avrà le sue ragioni. Non sono certo io che discuto le sue decisioni».

*Però in casa Berlusconi il primogenito guida Mediaset e... *

«A casa sua ognuno fa come gli pare». Stop, è stato fischiato il secondo fallo. Meglio girare al largo da questi argomenti.

*Nel 2007 stava per partire per l’Isola dei famosi. Poi tutto si fermò. Suo padre disse “Sull’Isola ce lo mando a calci”. *

«Papà scherzava. Partecipare a un reality comunque, più di un’idea mia, era una pensata di mia moglie. Era molto attratta dal mondo della televisione. Frequentava Lele Mora. Diciamo che è un periodo chiuso». Già, la moglie. Si chiama Maruscka Abbate. Quattro anni fa ha sposato Riccardo. Senza rito celtico. Lei è una bella ragazza di origine siciliana. La sua passione è lo shopping. Riccardo ogni tanto l’ha dovuta difendere. Solo che come al solito cerca di non scendere nei particolari. Usa ampi giri di parole, e così la conversazione, a tratti, è un po’ surreale. «Una sera, a un semaforo, ci affiancano tre sbarbati su una Mini. Uno di loro, guardando mia moglie, ha espresso un commento un po’ particolare. Io mi sono infastidito, e ho voluto subito confrontarmi con lui».

*Ah, e che commento aveva fatto di preciso?*

«Aveva detto alla Maruscka: “Guarda che bella faccia da zoccola”. Il semaforo dopo l’ho tirato giù dalla macchina facendolo passare dal finestrino: gli ho dato una compilation di schiaffoni. L’ho picchiato come un tamburo. Gli amici? Muti. Sono rimasti immobili. È stata l’ultima volta che le ho date a qualcuno, però io sono uno che non te le manda a dire. Se ho voglia di mollare un ceffone, lo mollo».

*Ogni tanto è stata sua moglie a farla arrabbiare molto. *

«Un paio di anni fa ha fatto una puttanata. Ha organizzato una paparazzata con un tronista per finire sui giornali. Mi ha fatto imbestialire. Ti fai una storia? Allora nasconditi. Sei fedele? Allora lascia perdere questa pubblicità».

* Lei si è sposato giovane, a soli 26 anni. È pentito? *

«Quando ho deciso la data delle nozze ho avuto uno scontro con mio padre. Mi diceva che non c’era fretta. Aveva ragione»

*Lui quanti anni aveva quando si è messo insieme sua madre. *

«Quando si sono conosciuti lui ne aveva ventinove. Dodici più di mamma, che era ancora minorenne. Faceva la commessa a Gallarate, da un grossista di materiale elettrico. Lui abitava vicino, a Cassano Magnago. Un giorno l’ha vista scendere dalla corriera. Tanto ha fatto che alla fine è riuscito a conoscerla. Papà all’epoca aveva una Alfa Romeo coupé due posti di cui ancora parla. A Gallarate la conoscevano tutti. Deve averlo aiutato a far colpo parecchie volte».

*Poi è nato lei.*

«Mi ricordo le gite in bici, e le settimane bianche a Livigno. D’estate qualche volta siamo andati al mare, ma mai più a Sud della Toscana. Lui però lavorava sempre. Eravamo in settimana bianca. Io avrò avuto cinque anni e mi sono svegliato: l’ho visto alla scrivania, avvolto nel fumo azzurrino delle Camel. Aveva appena finito di disegnare uno dei primi poster della Lega e me l’ha mostrato tutto contento: c’era l’Italia con al Nord una gallina che scodellava uova d’oro in un canestro messo all’altezza di Roma. Bellissimo».

* E cosa si ricorda della separazione? *

«Ero troppo piccolo. Dopo poco però mia madre ha iniziato a gestire discoteche in giro per l’Italia e io l’ho seguita».

* Il sogno di ogni adolescente. *

«Nelle discoteche di mamma ho conosciuto un sacco di ragazze. Anche la prima con cui ho fatto l’amore: eravamo a Finale Ligure: si chiamava Pamela. Lei aveva 17 anni, io 14. Ho sempre cercato quelle un po’ più grandi, le navi scuola. Hanno qualcosa da insegnarti. Nei locali mi sono divertito, però ora non li sopporto più. Forse perché ho visto la vita che ha fatto mia madre per tirare avanti. Negli ultimi anni era sfinita».

* Ha mai fatto arrabbiare suo padre? *

«L’ho fatto imbestialire con le auto. Per comprarle spendevo, anche quello che non avevo. Facevo rate e cambiali. Per fortuna mi copriva zio Franco, il fratello di papà, che ha un negozio di autoricambi a Fagnano Olona. Mi regalava anche qualche pezzo».

* Ha avuto un’infanzia serena *

«Ma sì, naturale. Certe cose però mi sono mancate. Quando giocavo nel Varese calcio avrei voluto che mio padre mi venisse a vedere più spesso. Pazienza. Però un po’ ne ho sofferto. Adesso comunque, dopo la malattia, le cose proprio sono cambiate».

*Cosa c’è di diverso?*

«Che non abbiamo più paura. C’è meno distanza. Abbiamo persino imparato ad abbracciarci».

* Un’ultima domanda: qual è il suo film preferito?*

«Eh, mi piacciono i film belli. Cioé, i capolavori, Magari con quello là con il ghigno. Il Jack Nicholson»

*Riccardo, la domanda è innocua, almeno questa volta cerchi di essere preciso: ci dica un titolo*. 

«Il mio film preferito è italiano. Si intitola Mio fratello è figlio unico. Ecco, sembra che l’ho detto apposta, invece io col Renzo vado d’accordo. È un bravo ragazzo».


 Andrea Greco
*23 febbraio 2010*(ultima modifica: 24 febbraio 2010)
http://www.corriere.it/politica/10_...do_6b107936-2079-11df-a848-00144f02aabe.shtml


Eh Stermi'? :mrgreen:​


----------



## Sterminator (22 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *L'altro figlio di Bossi:*​
> 
> *sotto i riflettori: Riccardo, il primogenito del Senatur, racconta *
> 
> ...


Che famiglia, ao'....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Quando ho letto a suo tempo l'intervista, credevo che in casa Bossi gl'ictus fossero proprio de famigghia...:mrgreen:

Ed invece e' tutta pura ignoranza del suo sacco...

E vota somaro padagno....ihhhhh ohhhh ihhhh ohhhh...iamm' bbell...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ps: Aver riportato il "guarda che faccia da zoccola" e' proprio da Nobel in cojonaggine...

ma andatevene affanculo, va'....fino alla settima generazione e ritorno...

ahahahahahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (22 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Che famiglia, ao'....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Quando ho letto a suo tempo l'intervista, credevo che in casa Bossi gl'ictus fossero proprio de famigghia...:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


http://www.organo.info/orgovada/cvbossi.html


----------



## Sterminator (22 Dicembre 2010)

Ancora co' sti' accostamenti?

Sti' Bossi l'unico organo che sonano e' quello che hanno in mezzo alle gambe e taluni anche nel cervello.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ancora co' sti' accostamenti?
> 
> Sti' Bossi l'unico organo che sonano e' quello che hanno in mezzo alle gambe e taluni anche nel cervello.


sesesesesesesesesese...
La santa spada della Lega...ahahahahahaahah...


----------



## Sterminator (22 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> sesesesesesesesesese...
> La santa spada della Lega...ahahahahahaahah...


Sto cercando na' rima per Lega...

damme na' mano...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Sto cercando na' rima per Lega...
> 
> damme na' mano...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


chiedi a lui no? A sparar cagate lui ti supera eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_VfYTwetwc


----------



## contepinceton (22 Dicembre 2010)

*Ahahahahahahahahaha*

che circo...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Kr8T3np-5U&NR=1


----------



## Sterminator (22 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> chiedi a lui no? A sparar cagate lui ti supera eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_VfYTwetwc


Non fare il modesto, molto spesso sono indeciso a chi assegnare la medaglia d'oro e gli ex aequo se sprecano...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (22 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Sto cercando na' rima per Lega...
> 
> damme na' mano...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Leghiiiiiiiiiiisti ... leghiiiiiiiiiisti ... leghisti del bucio del cul va fa ncul va fa ncul  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (22 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Leghiiiiiiiiiiisti ... leghiiiiiiiiiisti ... leghisti del bucio del cul va fa ncul va fa ncul  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


e leghiste....

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Mari' (22 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e leghiste....
> 
> ahahahahahahah


vale lo stesso  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (22 Dicembre 2010)

Oltre il giardino

            Veneto, colata di cemento Zaia è passato dal latte ai palazzinari

           DI ALBERTO STATERA

           «Una volta c'erano i campi di sterminio, ora  lo sterminio dei campi», disse il poeta Andrea Zanzotto del suo Veneto  "assatanato di cemento". I capannoni consumavano via via le campagne,  assediavano le città, sfregiavano le ville palladiane, in nome del  miracolo industriale del Nord Est, dei distretti, della ricchezza  diffusa che sconfiggeva la povertà endemica e la pellagra. Ma mai  Zanzotto avrebbe potuto immaginare che tanti anni dopo la sua accorata  denuncia e le ricorrenti alluvioni in una terra cementificata e senza  più capacità di assorbimento, in balia della pioggia, del Bacchiglione e  degli altri corsi d'acqua, la regione leghistizzata avrebbe varato,  praticamente senza significativa opposizione, una modifica alla legge  urbanistica del 2004 che apre praterie sconfinate alla speculazione.
Mentre  il presidente Luca Zaia si affannava alla ricerca dei primi 300 milioni  necessari per far fronte al miliardo di danni dell'alluvione del  novembre scorso, che colpì 328 comuni, 3.433 imprese e fece due morti,  il consiglio regionale approvava con 36 presenti su 60 e con  l'astensione del Partito democratico, una norma che consente a chiunque  di ristrutturare edifici su terreni agricoli, ampliandoli fino a 800  metri cubi. Il che significa la possibilità di costruire una palazzina  di tre piani al posto di un rudere di 30 metri quadrati.
Ciò a cui si  va incontro lo ha ben sceneggiato il vicesindaco e assessore  all'Urbanistica di Cortina Stefano Verocai, proiettando gli effetti  della norma sul territorio del suo comune. Nei prati della città  dolomitica sono censiti 200 baracche e ruderi, spesso apiari da 30 metri  quadrati, che chiunque può adesso trasformare in ville da 270 metri o  in palazzine con tre appartamenti da 90 metri quadrati. Fin qui, anche  in seguito a un ricorso al Consiglio di Stato, la norma era limitata  agli agricoltori che ristrutturavano i ruderi per insediarvi un'azienda  agricola, coltivare la terra e abitarvi con la famiglia.
Dimenticato  l'incentivo ai giovani coltivatori, l'ex ministro dell'Agricoltura Zaia  ha preferito i palazzinari e ha scoperto le carte della speculazione.
Chiunque  può fare incetta di baracche e costruirsi l'affare milionario della  vita, dal momento che il plusvalore delle future nuove case nella  località che ha i prezzi del metro quadrato tra i più alti d'Italia, è  valutabile in 800 milioni di euro. L'ulteriore paradosso è che con  questa nuova legge a Cortina si può edificare soltanto in zona agricola,  mentre continua ad esserci il divieto di costruzione in zone a  vocazione edilizia.
«Se non si ravvedono e non modificano la norma,  inviterò il popolo ampezzano a scendere in piazza con i forconi»,  avverte il battagliero vicesindaco, il quale si interroga  sull'indifferenza manifestata su una legge così nefasta dalla timida  opposizione del Pd al governo regionale leghista, che sembra ben più  interessato alle banche, alla sanità e al cemento che alla difesa del  territorio. Si vede che la catastrofe ecologica  come direbbe il poeta  di Pieve di Soligo  è non solo del territorio, ma anche delle menti.
a.statera@repubblica.it
---------------------------------------------------------------



Votate e fate votare o sommi somari padagni....


evvvaaaaiiii...altro giro altro regalo...

a furia de sta' a 90 gradi, ormai so' bolliti....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (22 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> vale lo stesso  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: :mrgreen:


ce lo so, era per non farle offendere per la mancata considerasiun...mejo specificare...e' d'uopo...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (22 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ce lo so, era per non farle offendere per la mancata considerasiun...mejo specificare...e' d'uopo...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



... ci leggiamo piu' tardi  ciao.


----------

